# Tasco Trail Camera Review



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I finally decided to get a game camera and dropped $50 at Wallyworld for a Tasco 3MP camera. I didn't expect great quality, but after reviewing the first pics, I'm more than happy. The setup was idiot-proof and took less than 2 minutes. It also provides video and Hi/Lo resolution pics. I think these would be great for hunters on a budget or public land areas, where theft could occur.

I was on the fence to buy one as the wife was giving me crap about it taking the 'surprise' out of hunting and 'sorta cheating'....I told her if that's all the cheating I'm being accused of, I can live with it :lol: She didn't think I was very funny, again.....

I also paid $12 more than needed....Well, time to get ready for hunting- Good luck today everyone- 

http://www.amazon.com/Tasco-3-MP-Trail-Camera/dp/B00453MZYC


----------



## Tank76 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review. The pictures look very nice for $50. I bought two different moultrie cameras this year and took both back. I ended up with a primos 46 but it still doesn't out perform the Bushnell I paid much less for. I may have to give Tasco a shot.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 2 that i bought in september.i have literally taken several thousand pics on both of them.batery life is exceptional.they dont flash real far but the trigger speed is as fast as a cuddie back.i have had 2 cudde backs and several moulties and for the money these out perform any of them. i will never own anothercudde back.t..hey are actully fast enough to put on trails.theday time pics are awseome.they are actualy made by bushnell and are the same camera as a bushnell trail scout.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting I am going to buy a couple based on the quality of pictures you posted.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you hunting on public land?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

We had three cudde backs and two of them broke. Are in the process of sending them back now.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Are you hunting on public land?


No, private land above Red Bay


----------



## Tank76 (Apr 28, 2010)

BOGIA said:


> I have 2 that i bought in september.i have literally taken several thousand pics on both of them.batery life is exceptional.they dont flash real far but the trigger speed is as fast as a cuddie back.i have had 2 cudde backs and several moulties and for the money these out perform any of them. i will never own anothercudde back.t..hey are actully fast enough to put on trails.theday time pics are awseome.they are actualy made by bushnell and are the same camera as a bushnell trail scout.


Thanks for the info. I'm definitely gonna pick one up for $39.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I need to get a few more and wasn't wanting to spend $100+ per camera.
I checked real quick online, and if this is the same model, they are a little cheaper at amazon w/no S&H charges, and no tax...(living on a budget sux, why cant I win the lottery? maybe cause I dont play.) =0

http://www.amazon.com/Tasco-3-MP-Trail-Camera/dp/B00453MZYC


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Clayjunky said:


> No, private land above Red Bay


10-4, I have never hunted public land so this might be a stupid question but are there hogs on bw or other public land?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

rgoldberg said:


> Thanks for the info! I need to get a few more and wasn't wanting to spend $100+ per camera.
> I checked real quick online, and if this is the same model, they are a little cheaper at amazon w/no S&H charges, and no tax...(living on a budget sux, why cant I win the lottery? maybe cause I dont play.) =0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tasco-3-MP-Trail-Camera/dp/B00453MZYC


Yes, the Amazon link on my initial thread shows up as an icon, but they are $38 plus free shipping... http://www.amazon.com/Tasco-3-MP-Trail-Camera/dp/B00453MZYC/


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> 10-4, I have never hunted public land so this might be a stupid question but are there hogs on bw or other public land?


I think there are hogs just about everywhere around here, can't imagine why there wouldn't any on Blackwater...if there's a swamp in Florida, you're more than likely gonna find hogs


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Clayjunky said:


> Yes, the Amazon link on my initial thread shows up as an icon, but they are $38 plus free shipping... http://www.amazon.com/Tasco-3-MP-Trail-Camera/dp/B00453MZYC/


 

Damn it! I didnt even see that icon!  
I had a long weekend and my SA is down...promise to do better next time!


----------

